# Garage Work Benches and Storage Ideas



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wild Thing said:


> Ha Ha - Not to overstate the obvious D_rek, but I was referring to the 8' rolls of insulation - not the batts. These rolls didn't have any paper or printing on them. 50 feet long and 8 feet wide with nothing stating the R-Value.
> 
> View attachment 490865
> 
> ...


Big large rolls like that are called MBI (metal building insulation) 
The R value would be based on thickness, as there is more than one.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Yes, R19 for 6"
> *
> Fiberglass insulation, a mouse's dream home.*


Believe it or not Freepop - since I finished off my barn in 2011 I have only had 2 mice inside of it - and I trapped both of them immediately. I keep traps baited and set in all the corners but I never catch any - they just aren't there. However, I do keep plastic pop bottles filled with D-Con (and tipped on their sides) in the lean-to and also in the adjacent wood shed. That pretty well takes care of the mice around here. I also leave the weasels and pine snakes alone so they can eat their fill of them


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

junkman said:


> I had got some pallet racks and used them for shelving and made my bench out of them also.They are strong and easy to work with.


the pallet racks are pretty deep,like 4'.But they will be able to handle anything you can stack on them and more.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wild Thing said:


> Shelves are your friends too. These are 24" deep and I got 16 feet of shelving out of each sheet of 1/2" OSB. I can also store things (like my power washer, air compressor, portable generator, 33 gallon trash cans with maple syrup equipment, etc) underneath the bottom shelf. These are rock solid and aren't going anyplace either.


I like the looks of these shelves and they appear to be a fairly simple design.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I built a roll around bench with a bowling alley lane top.
> 
> View attachment 490775
> 
> ...


When I build my garage/shop, *everything* will be on wheels.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

And all tables and work benches will be the same height of my table saw.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I built this router table to serve as a infeed/ outfeed table. I love it, that is what has convinced me to build all my cabinets to be same height as table saw and to be mobile. Can't have enough in feed/ out feed tables. Stationary wall shelving suck when you need the space


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> I like the looks of these shelves and they appear to be a fairly simple design.


Very simple design Dish. I just used 2 x 4 framing with 3" deck screws (Star heads of course) and attached them to studs in the wall with 3 1/2" deck screws. I cut the support braces at 45 degree angles. I used pails or crates (can't remember?) to set the framework on and I was able to attach them to the walls myself.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Picking your work bench height is critical to the work you are planning on doing. My lower back hurts if I’m doing detail work on too low of a bench. I’ve made all my benches at home and camp higher for that reason. For work that requires more down force I use saw horses. There is no perfect height but it’s something to consider.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Picking your work bench height is critical to the work you are planning on doing. My lower back hurts if I’m doing detail work on too low of a bench. I’ve made all my benches at home and camp higher for that reason. For work that requires more down force I use saw horses. There is no perfect height but it’s something to consider.


You have a good point, I will make my modular benches with ends that I can adjust shelving/ work top heights between two benches.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Another thing I would add to work tops is t tracks. Excellent for adding fences, and clamping devices.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Used a piece of scrap metal that I made a hanger for my chains. It's sits on some scrap boards. The 2 ends hook to metal, I loop the chain over as needed. Keeps the chains off the floor and ready when I need it. 

Fire extinguisher is by the door and welder, cutting torches. 

My best storage, fold up tables and saw horses. I have numerous tops for projects. Old steel top desk, wood, and a sink cutout for meat,fish stations.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

This overhead storage has been a great addition to my garage. Seasonal gear storage.
I'm sure I could have made one with steel I have laying around... But hard to beat a buy it, hang it an be done with it project. I have one in the shop / barn for excess wood from woodworking projects. Out of the way and ready when I need it. 

Other low cost items are hooks for hanging all kinds of stuff. 

I only put the rifle in pic as a reference.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wasman2. said:


> This overhead storage has been a great addition to my garage. Seasonal gear storage.
> I'm sure I could have made one with steel I have laying around... But hard to beat a buy it, hang it an be done with it project. I have one in the shop / barn for excess wood from woodworking projects. Out of the way and ready when I need it.
> 
> Other low cost items are hooks for hanging all kinds of stuff.
> ...


If you want a lot more light, get rid of the cfl lamp and put in a led corncob lamp. Home Depot has different lumen lamps that should work for you.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> If you want a lot more light, get rid of the cfl lamp and put in a led corncob lamp. Home Depot has different lumen lamps that should work for you.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Barns have different meanings for many folks...and how and what they employ it for... Hence my barn is a working barn that doubles up as my spot where I hang my deer weather permitting and a hang out area on some Friday nights. I have numerous projects coming and going of many mediums and I think all barns could use these items.








Got this on side of road for free, cut to fit and holds many bolts, screws, etc.








Chainfall... So many uses. Game changer for many a issue.






a spot to hide big tools that you don't need until you do... Cheater bar, big wrench's.






seen this online... Cool pvc trick. Very handy for me. 

And a fabrication area, big vise, and a stock pile of precious metals.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Wild Thing said:


> When I stated on my "Man Cave" - the "Situation Room", I decided to just go ahead and insulate the entire pole barn. While it was an expensive project I have zero regrets and would do it again without thought. Even without any heat source (there is a wood stove in the man cave), the snow melts off of our vehicles overnight and bottled water never even gets any "slush" in it - even at 20 below zero. It is really amazing how warm it stays.
> 
> I used metal panels around 3/4 of the interior but used plywood panels around the outside of the man cave and one outside wall as I knew I wanted to "hang" a lot of things on those walls.
> 
> ...


Very similar to how I built my pole barn shelves. I have 130 feet of triple shelves there. I actually have empty space on shelves for now. 

As for my work shop. I have s nice bench but a very solidly built, large table gets used 100 times lot more.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Wasman2. said:


> *Used a piece of scrap metal that I made a hanger for my chains. It's sits on some scrap boards. The 2 ends hook to metal, I loop the chain over as needed. Keeps the chains off the floor and ready when I need it. *
> 
> Fire extinguisher is by the door and welder, cutting torches.
> 
> My best storage, fold up tables and saw horses. I have numerous tops for projects. Old steel top desk, wood, and a sink cutout for meat,fish stations.


Great idea for the chain hanger Wasman. Right now I've got 3 chains curled up on the floor and another slung over an extension ladder. Been meaning to get them organized...


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Wild Thing said:


> Great idea for the chain hanger Wasman. Right now I've got 3 chains curled up on the floor and another slung over an extension ladder. Been meaning to get them organized...


Thanks, yes chains on floor always got in the way. Seen a friend use an old ladder bolted to wall for his chain holder. One less thing to trip over and I can now grab the hook ends and get back to work. Small, simple things for orginization.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have my chains in small buckets. Keeps it from getting wrapped around everything when I'm gathering stuff for the next project.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> I have my chains in small buckets. Keeps it from getting wrapped around everything when I'm gathering stuff for the next project.


Sometimes that worked for me, one kid smashed the bucket on a cold day. Oops. 
I do use the bucket for to go trips when chains are taken. Heck buckets are my best employee .


----------

